# VBA Helper's Guide by Fluff, Dante, Joe4, et al



## kweaver (Sep 4, 2019)

Where's the book, folks? You are all generous and very, very helpful.  I'll buy the first copy!


----------



## DanteAmor (Sep 4, 2019)

This forum is the best book! This is where I learned a lot.


----------



## Fluff (Sep 5, 2019)

DanteAmor said:


> This forum is the best book! This is where I learned a lot.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 5, 2019)

Have you checked out the books in the MrExcel store, like this one:
https://www.mrexcel.com/store/index.php?l=product_detail&p=356


----------



## kweaver (Sep 5, 2019)

I will definitely check out the books from MrExcel.  But, at the same time, all of your generosity is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Joe4 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for the kinds words!


----------



## montecarlo2012 (May 6, 2020)

DanteAmor said:


> This forum is the best book! This is where I learned a lot.


Really?. I have more questions than answers, Share is healthy, how that happen


----------



## montecarlo2012 (May 6, 2020)

Fluff said:


> Couldn't agree more


Hi. Can you tell me PLEASE, what I am missing, how do you file the codes, by type, by problem, or maybe what METHOD is requested, I really would like to hear from you, I received help from you already so your ideas are important to me. thank you.


----------



## Fluff (May 6, 2020)

I don't "file codes", I just write them as needed.


----------



## montecarlo2012 (May 6, 2020)

Thank you Fluff, You just write them, sound like is very natural for you, wow I would like to walk in your shoes and be able to say the same, Study alone is really hard, and College and bootcamps are over my budget so. thank you Sir.


----------

